# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  تخريح حديث: " إنما الأعمال بالنيات..." مع النظر في رجال كل طريق، وفقه الحديث.

## فواز بن عامر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله حمداً كثيرا، والصلاة والسلام على البشير النذير:
هذا جهد المقل في تخريج هذا الحديث العظيم، مع النظر في حال رجال كل طريق، علماً أن هذا الشأن فوقي بمراحل، وإنما هي محاولة للتطبيق لما نتعلمه من الجانب النظري، فمن رأى منه ما يعجبه فلا أريد منه إلا الدعاء، ومن رأى منه ما يكره، فقد وجب عليه تنبيه أخيه المسلم لمواطن الخلل والخطأ.
وأنبه لأمرين:
الأول: أنه إذا تكرر الراوي، فإني أكتفي بترجمته عند وروده أول مرة.
الثاني: أن هذه التخاريج مما هو متاح بين يدي من المصادر الحديثية.
وأني لأطلب من المولى القدير أن يفتح لي ولوالدي ومشايخي وأحبابي ومن قرأ ما كتبت ومن وجهني وإخواني المسلمين أبواب الدنيا والآخرة.

أقول مستعيناً باسم الله -تعالى-:
*يقول البخاري حدثنا الحميدى عبد الله بن الزبير قال حدثنا سفيان قال حدثنا يحيى بن سعيد الأنصارى قال أخبرنى محمد بن إبراهيم التيمى أنه سمع علقمة بن وقاص الليثى يقول سمعت عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه على المنبر قال سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم يقول : ( إنما الأعمال بالنيات...)
***محمد بن إسماعيل بن إبراهيم بن المغيرة بن بردزبه وقيل بذدزبه الامام أبو عبد الله الجعفي مولاهم البخاري صاحب الصحيح ولد سنة 194 وطلب العلم بن عشر ورحل سنة عشر ومائتين، سمع من خلق وروى عنه خلق،  وكان إماما حافظا حجة رأسا في الفقه والحديث مجتهدا من أفراد العالم مع الدين والورع والتأله مات بقرية خرتنك من عمل بخارى ليلة الفطر سنة 256هـ.
***عبد الله بن الزبير بن عيسى الحميدي المكي الفقيه أحد الأعلام قال الفسوي ما لقيت أنصح للاسلام وأهله منه، مات 219هـ.
***سفيان بن عيينة بن أبى عمران الهلالي أبو محمد الحافظ فقيه امام حجة  مات في رجب 198هـ.
***يحيى بن سعيد بن قيس بن عمرو الأنصار المدني العراقي، الثقة الثبت الإمام، لا يوجد أحد من الأئمة إلا ويجله ويثني عليه، ت 143هـ.
***محمد بن إبراهيم التيمي المدني من ثقات التابعين قال أحمد بن حنبل في حديثه شيء يروي مناكير أو قال أحاديثه منكرة قال ابن حجر:  وثقة الناس واحتج به الشيخان وقفز القنطرة ت120، قلت: الرجل موثق، خصوصاً إذا روى عن الثقات.
***علقمة بن وقاص الليثي أبو عمرو من أفاضل التابعين وثقه ابن سعد، والنسائي، لم يعرف لموته تاريخ لكن ذكره ابن الأثير في الكامل في حوادث سنة ست وثمانين دون تحديد.
***عمر بن الخطاب بن نفيل بن عبد العزي بن رياح بن عبد الله بن قرط بن رزاح بن عدي بن كعب بن لؤي بن غالب القرشي العدوي أبو حفص أمير المؤمنين وأمه حنتمة بنت هاشم بن المغيرة المخزومية كذا قال بن الزبير وروى أبو نعيم من طريق بن إسحاق أنها بنت هشام أخت أبي جهل وكانت إليه السفارة في الجاهلية وكان عند المبعث شديدا على المسلمين ثم أسلم فكان إسلامه فتحا على المسلمين وفرجا لهم من الضيق، وهو أحد العشرة المبشرين بالجنة وأمير المؤمنين وثاني الخلفاء الراشدين ت23هـ.
*
*-----------------
**-وأخرجه البخاري من طريق: حدثنا عبد الله بن مسلمة قال أخبرنا مالك عن يحيى بن سعيد عن محمد بن إبراهيم عن علقمة بن وقاص عن عمر أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال « الأعمال بالنية ، ولكل امرئ ما نوى ، فمن كانت هجرته إلى الله ورسوله ، فهجرته إلى الله ورسوله ، ومن كانت هجرته لدنيا يصيبها ، أو امرأة يتزوجها ، فهجرته إلى ما هاجر إليه ».
*
**عبد الله بن مسلمة** الحارثي القعنبي أبو عبد الرحمن صاحب مالك بصري الإمام الثبت القدوة شيخ الإسلام مات في المحرم 221 هـ.
***مالك* *شيخ الإسلام ، حجة الأمة، إمام دار الهجرة، أبو عبد الله مالك بن أنس بن مالك صاحب الموطأ توفي في ربيع الاول سنة 179هـ.
*
*-------------
**-وأخرجه البخاري من طريق: حدثنا محمد بن كثير عن سفيان حدثنا يحيى بن سعيد عن محمد بن إبراهيم التيمى عن علقمة بن وقاص الليثى قال سمعت عمر بن الخطاب - رضى الله عنه - عن النبى - صلى الله عليه وسلم.*
*محمد بن كثير** العبدي أبو عبد الله* *بصري قال بن حبان كان ثقة فاضلا، عاش تسعين سنة توفي 223هـ، قلت: تكلم فيه بعض النقاد، لكن أقول كما قال الذهبي-رحم الله الجميع-:* الرجل ممن طفر القنطرة، وما علمنا له شيئا منكرا يلين به.

------------------
*-وأخرجه البخاري من طريق أخرى: حدثنا مسدد حدثنا حماد - هو ابن زيد - عن يحيى عن محمد بن إبراهيم عن علقمة بن وقاص قال سمعت عمر - رضى الله عنه - قال سمعت النبى - صلى الله عليه وسلم – يقول.*
**مسدد** بن مسرهد أبو الحسن الأسدي،**الامام الحافظ الحجة ، أحد أعلام الحديث** ويقال أنه أول من صنف المسند من أهل البصرة،** ت228هـ.
***حماد بن زيد بن درهم** الأزرق الأزدي أبو إسماعيل من الحفاظ المتقنين وأهل الورع في الدين ممن كان يقرأ حديثه كله حفظا وهو أعمى مات يوم الجمعة في شهر رمضان سنة179 وقيل 177هـ.
*
*----------
**-وأخرجه البخاري من طريق أخرى: حدثنا يحيى بن قزعة حدثنا مالك عن يحيى بن سعيد عن محمد بن إبراهيم بن الحارث عن علقمة بن وقاص عن عمر بن الخطاب - رضى الله عنه - قال قال النبى - صلى الله عليه وسلم -.*
**يحيى بن قزعة** المدني:* *صاحب مالك المكي المؤذن عن مالك ونافع بن أبي نعيم وعنه البخاري وابن واره، ثقة.*
*قلت: منهم من قال مكي ومنهم من قال مدني ولعله نزلهما، وقطعاً نزل المدينة لأنه صاحب مالك، ولم أجد من ذكر له تاريخ ولادة أو وفاة.
*
*------------
**-وأخرجه البخاري من طريق أخرى: حدثنا قتيبة بن سعيد حدثنا عبد الوهاب قال سمعت يحيى بن سعيد يقول أخبرنى محمد بن إبراهيم أنه سمع علقمة بن وقاص الليثى يقول سمعت عمر بن الخطاب - رضى الله عنه - يقول سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم – يقول.*
**قتيبة بن سعيد* *هو شيخ الاسلام،* *المحدث الامام الثقة الجوال، راوية الاسلام، أبو رجاء، قتيبة بن سعيد بن جميل بن طريف الثقفي، مولاهم البلخي البغلاني، مات عن اثنتين وتسعين سنة في شعبان 240هـ.
*عبد الوهاب بن عبدالمجيد بن الصلت بن عبيد الله بن الحكم بن أبي العاص الثقفي أبو محمد* *البصري الحافظ أحد الاشراف وثقه بن معين وغيره، وقال ابن معين: اختلط بآخره، مات 194هـ، وله ست وثمانون سنة،قلت: لايضر اختلاطه، فإنه لم يحدث بعد اختلاطه بشيء.
*
*--------------
**-وأخرجه البخاري من طريق: حدثنا أبو النعمان حدثنا حماد بن زيد عن يحيى بن سعيد عن محمد بن إبراهيم عن علقمة بن وقاص قال سمعت عمر بن الخطاب - رضى الله عنه - يخطب قال سمعت النبى - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول « يا أيها الناس إنما الأعمال بالنية، وإنما لإمرئ ما نوى.."*
**محمد "عارم" بن الفضل** أبو النعمان السدوسي الحافظ الثبت الإمام، تغير قبل موته فما حدث مات 224هـ،قلت: الرجل أحد الأثبات غير أنه تغير في آخره، ونبه ابن الصلاح أن ما أخذ عنه الحفاظ ينبغي أن يكون قبل تغير عقله.
والإمام البخاري أحد الذين أخذوا عنه قبل تغيره، ذكر ذلك الإمام ابن حجر. رحم الله الجميع.
*
-----------يُتبع - إن شاء الله-

----------


## فواز بن عامر

-وأخرجه مسلم من طريق: حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مَسْلَمَةَ بْنِ قَعْنَبٍ حَدَّثَنَا مَالِكٌ عَنْ يَحْيَى بْنِ سَعِيدٍ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَنْ عَلْقَمَةَ بْنِ وَقَّاصٍ عَنْ عُمَرَ بْنِ الْخَطَّابِ قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم-.
*مسلم بن الحجاج أبو الحسين القشيري الحافظ صاحب الصحيح، قال عنه أهل هذا الشأن: العالم الحافظ أحد أوعية العلم الفقيه، ووصفه بعضهم فقال: الحفاظ أربعة: وذكره منهم قيل ولد سنة 204 مات في رجب 261هـ.
                                             ---------------------------
وأخرجه مسلم من طرق: حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ رُمْحِ بْنِ الْمُهَاجِرِ أَخْبَرَنَا اللَّيْثُ ح وَحَدَّثَنَا أَبُو الرَّبِيعِ الْعَتَكِىُّ حَدَّثَنَا حَمَّادُ بْنُ زَيْدٍ ح وَحَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْمُثَنَّى حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَهَّابِ يَعْنِى الثَّقَفِىَّ ح وَحَدَّثَنَا إِسْحَاقُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو خَالِدٍ الأَحْمَرُ سُلَيْمَانُ بْنُ حَيَّانَ ح وَحَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ نُمَيْرٍ حَدَّثَنَا حَفْصٌ - يَعْنِى ابْنَ غِيَاثٍ - وَيَزِيدُ بْنُ هَارُونَ ح وَحَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْعَلاَءِ الْهَمْدَانِىُّ حَدَّثَنَا ابْنُ الْمُبَارَكِ ح وَحَدَّثَنَا ابْنُ أَبِى عُمَرَ حَدَّثَنَا سُفْيَانُ كُلُّهُمْ عَنْ يَحْيَى بْنِ سَعِيدٍ بِإِسْنَادِ مَالِكٍ وَمَعْنَى حَدِيثِهِ وَفِى حَدِيثِ سُفْيَانَ سَمِعْتُ عُمَرَ بْنَ الْخَطَّابِ عَلَى الْمِنْبَرِ يُخْبِرُ عَنِ النَّبِىِّ -صلى الله عليه وسلم-.

*محمد بن رمح الحافظ المكثر، علامة أخباري قال النسائي: ما أخطأ في حديث واحد مات 242 في شوال.

* الليث بن سعد(ابن عبدالرحمن الفهمي) أبو الحارث الامام الثبت، من نظراء الإمام مالك، عاش إحدى وثمانين سنة مات 175 في شعبان، قلت: هو الإمام الكبير المنفق الجواد فقيه حافظ سيد من سادات زمانه، وإن كان بعض الأئمة ليرى أنه أفقه من مالك، وممن يرى ذلك الشافعي -رحمه الله-.

* سليمان بن داود العتكي أبو الربيع الزهراني البصري الحافظ المقرئ المحدث الكبير، توفي234هـ،قلت: الكل على توثيقه، وذكر ابن حجر أنه لم يتكلم فيه أحد إلا بالتوثيق.

*محمد بن المثنى بن عبيد بن قيس أبو موسى يعرف بالزمن العنزي الامام الحافظ الثبت من أهل البصرة كان صاحب كتاب كان لا يحدث إلا من كتابه مات في ذي العقدة سنة 252هـ. 

*إسحاق بن إبراهيم بن مخلد بن إبراهيم أبو يعقوب الحنظلي المروزي(ابن راهويه) سكن نيسابور ومات بها ليلة السبت لأربع عشرة ليلة من شعبان سنة 238وهو ابن سبع وتسعين سنة كان من سادات أهل زمانة فقها وعلما وحفظا ونظرا رحمة الله عليه.

*سليمان بن حيان أبو خالد الكوفي الاحمر صدوق إمام حافظ، قال بن معين: صدوق وليس بحجة توفي 189 هـ، قال ابن عدي في " كامله " بعد أن ساق له أحاديث خولف فيها: هو كما قال يحيى صدوق ليس بحجة، وإنما أتي من سوء حفظه، قلت - القائل الذهبي -: الرجل من رجال الكتب الستة، وهو مكثر يهم كغيره،قلت: وبعد النظر في كلام أئمة الجرح والتعديل: فهو صدوق يخطئ.

*محمد بن عبدالله بن نمير الهمداني الخارفي كنيته أبو عبدالرحمن من اهل الكوفة، قال أبو إسماعيل الترمذي: كان أحمد بن حنبل يعظمه تعظيما عجبا مات في شعبان سنة 234هـ.

*حفص بن غياث النخعي قاضي الكوفة وقاضي الجانب الشرقي العلامة، قال يعقوب بن شيبة: ثبت إذا حدث من كتابه ويتقى بعض حفظه،  وعن محمد بن عبدالرحيم صاعقة، عن ابن المديني قال: كان يحيى يقول: حفص ثبت، قلت: إنه يهم ؟ فقال: كتابه صحيح، توفي 194هـ. قلت: صدوق ثقة، وإنما أُتي من سوء حفظه بعد توليه القضاء، ولا يضره، فما حدث من كتابه فهو صحيح. 

*يزيد بن هارون بن زاذي البخاري الواسطي، الحافظ الثقة الثبت الإمام، يقول: لم أدلس حديثا قط إلا حديثاً عن عوف فما بورك لي فيه، (117-206)، وعمره يوم مات 89هـ.

*محمد بن العلاء بن كريب الحافظ الثقة الامام، شيخ المحدثين، أبو كريب الهمداني الكوفي، قال بن عقدة: ظهر بالكوفة له ثلاثمائة ألف حديث، هو أسن من أحمد بثلاث سنين، توفي 248هـ.

*عبد الله بن المبارك بن واضح أبو عبدالرحمن الحنظلي، مولاهم المروزي، شيخ خراسان، العالم المجاهد الشاعر الثقة، أبوه تركي مولى تاجر وأمه خوارزمية، ولد سنة 118 ،وتوفي بهيت 181، في رمضان.

*الامام المحدث الحافظ شيخ الحرم، أبو عبد الله، محمد بن يحيى ابن أبي عمر العدني، أوصى أحمد بالأخذ عنه، ذكره ابن حبان في الثقات، وقال ابن ابي حاتم سألت أبي عنه؟ فقال رجلاً صالحاً به غفلة، ت 243هـ.
                                          -----------------------------
يُتبع - بإذن الله تعالى-.

----------


## فواز بن عامر

*-وأخرجه أبو داود:حدثنا محمد بن كثير أخبرنا سفيان حدثني يحيى بن سعيد عن محمد بن إبراهيم التيمي عن علقمة بن وقاص الليثي قال سمعت عمر بن الخطاب يقول قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم./قلت: رجاله رجال البخاري.
*
**سليمان بن الاشعث بن شداد الأزدي الحافظ أبو داود، صاحب السنن، ثبت حجة إمام عامل، مات في شوال 275. قلت: قال فيه أهل هذا الشأن: العالم العامل الثقة الجوال لم يُرى مثله، شبيه بأحمد بن حنبل،أُلين له الحديث كما ألين لداود الحديد، عفيف –رحمه الله رحمة واسعة وكل علماء الأمة من عرفنا ومن لم نعرف-.

*---------------
*
-وأخرجه الترمذي : حدثنا محمد بن المثنى حدثنا عبد الوهاب الثقفي عن يحيى بن سعيد عن محمد بن إبراهيم عن علقمة بن وقاص الليثي عن عمر بن الخطاب قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم./قلت: رجاله رجال البخاري ومسلم.
*
**محمد بن عيسى بن سورة بن الضحاك، أبو عيسى الترمذي، الحافظ الضرير، قيل: ولد أكمه(أعمى)، مات في رجب 279هـ. قلت: قال أهل هذا الشأن فيه قولاً جميلاً، فقالوا: الإمام الثقة الحافظ العالم، لم يخلف البخاري في خرسان مثله، بكى حتى عمي، يكفيه قول البخاري له: ما انتفعته بك أكثر مما انتفعت بي. 

*
*-----------------

**-وأخرجه النسائي:أخبرنا يحيى بن حبيب بن عربي عن حماد(بن زيد) ح و(أخبرني)الحارث بن مسكين قراءة عليه وأنا أسمع عن بن القاسم حدثني مالك ح وأخبرنا سليمان بن منصور قال أنبأنا عبد الله بن المبارك واللفظ له عن يحيى بن سعيد عن محمد بن إبراهيم عن علقمة بن وقاص عن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم.*

**أحمد بن شعيب** بن علي بن سنان، الحافظ الحجة، أبو عبدالرحمن النسائي، صاحب الصحيح، مات سنة 303هـ، وله ثمان وثمانون سنة، قلت: الرجل عالم بحر إمام، قُتِل شهيداً، قتله الشاميون، فعند وصوله لمكة بعد أن أخرجه الشاميون مات ودفن بها، والرجل من كبار هذا الشأن-فرحمه الله رحمة واسعة-.*
*
*يحيى بن حبيب** بن عربي الامام الحافظ الثبت، أبو زكريا البصري، حجة نبيل مات 248هـ.
**
*الحارث بن مسكين* *ابن محمد بن يوسف، الامام العلامة الفقيه المحدث الثبت، قاضي القضاة بمصر، أبو عمرو، مولده في سنة أربع وخمسين ومئة، طلب العلم على كبر، توفي 250هـ.
**
*عبد الرحمن بن القاسم** الامام فقيه الديار المصرية أبو عبد الله العتقي مولاهم المصري، أنفق اموالا عظيمة في طلب العلم، قال النسائي: ثقة مامون احد العلماء، مات ابن القاسم في صفر سنة 191هـ، وعمره 58. 

*سليمان بن منصور البلخي أبو الحسن ويقال أبو هلال بن أبي هلال الدهني البزار، ذكره بن حبان في الثقات قال مستقيم الحديث وقال النسائي لا بأس به مات سنة 240هـ.

**--------------

**يُتبع -بإذن الله تعالى-.*

----------


## فواز بن عامر

*-وأخرجه النسائي: أخبرنا عمرو بن منصور قال حدثنا عبد الله بن مسلمة قال حدثنا مالك عن يحيى عن محمد عن علقمة عن عمر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.*
*
*عمرو بن منصور النسائي أبو سعيد الحافظ، قال النسائي ثقة مأمون
*-------------

*-وأخرجه النسائي: أخبرنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم قال أنبأنا سليم بن حيان(قلت:سليمان بن حيان) قال حدثنا يحيى بن سعيد عن محمد بن إبراهيم عن علقمة بن وقاص عن عمر بن الخطاب عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم.

*إسحاق بن إبراهيم هو ابن راهويه، مر معنا.
***سليم بن حيان** الهذلي بصري صدوق، أخرج حديثه أهل الكتب الستة.
تنبيه : سليم بن حيان خطأٌ بل سليمان بن حيان، فهو خطأ مطبعي، وقد رواه مسلم فقال اسحاق عن سليمان، فهو سليمان بن حيان أبو خالد الأحمر الأزدي سبق الكلام عنه في رجال مسلم.*

----------------

*-وأخرجه ابن ماجه: حدثنا أبو بكر بن أبى شيبة حدثنا يزيد بن هارون ح وحدثنا محمد بن رمح أنبأنا الليث بن سعد قالا أنبأنا يحيى بن سعيد أن محمد بن إبراهيم التيمى أخبره أنه سمع علقمة بن وقاص أنه سمع عمر بن الخطاب وهو يخطب الناس فقال سمعت رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-.
*
**محمد بن يزيد بن ماجة القزويني أبو عبد الله الحافظ صاحب السنن، ولد سنة تسع ومائتين ومات 273، قلت: الرجل أحد الأئمة الذين طافوا وسمعوا وصنفوا ولهم باع في هذا الفن –فرحمه الله رحمة واسعة-.
*
**عبدالله بن محمد** بن أبي شيبة الحافظ أبو بكر العبسي الامام العلم سيد الحفاظ مولاهم الكوفي، صاحب التصانيف، توفي 235هـ.
***يزيد بن هارون** هو ابن زاذان .
**
--------------*
*-أخرجه مالك في الموطأ: أخبرنا مالك أخبرنا يحيى بن سعيد أخبرني محمد بن إبراهيم التيمي قال : سمعت علقمة بن أبي وقاص يقول : سمعت عمر بن الخطاب يقول : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم يقول.
*
*-أخرجه أحمد: حدثنا سفيان عن يحيى عن محمد بن إبراهيم التيمي عن علقمة بن وقاص قال سمعت عمر رضي الله عنه يقول سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول.
*
*-وأخرجه من طريق أخرى: حدثنا يزيد أنبأنا يحيى بن سعيد أن محمد بن إبراهيم أخبره أنه سمع علقمة بن وقاص الليثي يقول إنه سمع عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه وهو يخطب الناس وهو يقول سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول. قلت: يزيد هو بن هارون.

**---------------
**
يُتبع-بإذن الله تعالى-.*

----------


## فواز بن عامر

*-وأخرجه الطبري في تهذيب الآثار: حدثني محمد بن عبيد المحاربي ، حدثنا علي بن هاشم ، عن يحيى بن سعيد ، عن محمد بن إبراهيم أنه سمع علقمة بن وقاص يقول : سمعت عمر بن الخطاب ، يقول : سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
*
**محمد بن عبيد** بن محمد بن واقد* *المحاربي** الكندي أبو جعفر النحاس الكوفي، قال النسائي لا بأس به، وذكره بن حبان في الثقات، وقال مات سنة خمس وأربعين ومائتين، وقال بن أبي عاصم مات سنة إحدى وخمسين ومائتين، قلت(ابن حجر): كناه السراج وابن حبان أبا جعفر، ووقع في الترمذي في أبواب التطوع حدثنا* *محمد بن عبيد* *المحاربي** أبو يعلى الكوفي، فلعل له كنيتين، وقال مسلمة: كوفي لا بأس به.

*علي بن هاشم بن البريد الكوفي البزاز، شيعي عالم، مات 181هـ، قال عبد الله بن أحمد عن أبيه: ما أرى به بأسا، وقال ابن أبي خيثمة وغير واحد عن بن معين: ثقة، وقال الآجري عن أبي داود، سئل عنه عيسى بن يونس، فقال: أهل بيت تشيع وليس ثم كذب، وقال النسائي ليس به بأس.*
*
--------------

-وأخرجه الطبري في تهذيب مسند الآثار من طريق: حدثنا ابن وكيع ، حدثنا عبد الوهاب الثقفي ، وأبو خالد الأحمر ، عن يحيى بن سعيد ، عن محمد بن إبراهيم ، أنه سمع علقمة بن وقاص ، قال : سمعت عمر وهو يخطب يقول : سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.*
*
*سفيان بن وكيع** بن الجراح أبو محمد، ضعيف، توفي 247، قلت: بعد رؤية كلام أهل الجرح والتعديل أقول كما قال أبو داود:تُرك الحديث عنه.
*------------------

*-وأخرجه الطبري في التهذيب من طريق: حدثنا ابن وكيع ، حدثنا أبي ، عن سفيان ، عن يحيى بن سعيد ، عن محمد بن إبراهيم التيمي ، عن علقمة بن وقاص ، عن عمر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
*
**وكيع بن الجراح** أبو سفيان الرؤاسي أحد الاعلام، ولد سنة 128، قال أحمد: ما رأيت أوعى للعلم منه ولا أحفظ، كان أحفظ من بن مهدي، وقال حماد بن زيد: لو شئت لقلت إنه أرجح من سفيان، وقال أحمد: لما ولي حفص بن غياث القضاء، هجره وكيع، مات بفيد يوم عاشوراء 197هـ.*
--------------

*-وأخرجه الطبري في التهذيب من طريق: حدثني أحمد بن عبد الرحمن بن وهب ، حدثنا عمي عبد الله بن وهب ، قال : حدثني عمرو بن الحارث ، عن يحيى بن سعيد : أن محمد بن إبراهيم بن الحارث التيمي ، حدثه أن علقمة بن وقاص الليثي حدثه أنه سمع عمر بن الخطاب ، على المنبر يقول : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.*
*
*أحمد بن عبد الرحمن بن وهب بن مسلم القرشي أبو عبد الله المصري بحشل، ابن أخي عبد الله بن وهب، مولى يزيد بن رمانة، توفي في شهر ربيع الآخر سنة 264، قلت: بعد النظر في كلام الأئمة فيه، فالرجل مقبول الحديث لا ينزل عن مرتبة الحسن، وما أخذه عليه البعض من تخليطه فقد رجع عنه، وأما نقمة الذهبي على الإمام مسلم -رحمهما الله- لأنه روى عنه ففيه نظر، فقد أصاب مسلم في النقل عنه، أما أنا فلا أرى به بأسا، يقول الذهبي في السير: كان من أبناء التسعين، روى ألوفاً من الأحاديث على الصحة، فخمسة أحاديث منكرة في جنب ذلك، ليست بموجبة لتركه. ومن هنا تلاحظ اضطراب قوله رحمه الله فيه.

*عبدالله بن وهب بن مسلم أبو محمد الفهري مولاهم أحد الاعلام، قال يحيى بن بكير: هو أفقه من بن القاسم، وقال يونس بن عبدالاعلى: طلب للقضاء فجنن نفسه وانقطع توفي 197هـ، أخرج له الجماعة، قلت: ثقة، وما روى عن الثقات فاقبله، لكنه متساهل في السماع.

*عمرو بن الحارث بن يعقوب أبو أمية الانصاري مولاهم المصري، أحد الاعلام، حجة له غرائب، مات 148 من أبناء الستين أخرج له الجماعة، قلت: ثقة إمام، لكن فليتنبه لروايته وحديثه عن قتادة.*
--------------

*-وأخرجه الطبري في التهذيب من طريق: حدثني عبد الأعلى بن واصل الأسدي ، حدثنا جعفر بن عون ، حدثنا يحيى بن سعيد ، قال : سمعت محمد بن إبراهيم ، يقول : سمعت علقمة بن وقاص الليثي ، يقول : سمعت عمر بن الخطاب ، يقول : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
*
**عبدالاعلى بن واصل بن عبد الأعلى الاسدي ثقة توفي 247هـ.

*جعفر بن عون بن جعفر بن عمرو بن حريث المخزومي العمري، ثقة، أوصى أحمد بالأخذ منه، توفي 206، أخرج له الجماعة.


يتبع غداً - إن شاء الله تعالى-.*

----------


## فواز بن عامر

*-مسند أبي عوانة: حدثنا عمر بن شبة النميري ثنا عبد الوهاب بن عبد المجيد الثقفي قال سمعت يحيى بن سعيد قال أخبرني محمد بن إبراهيم قال سمعت علقمة ابن وقاص يقول سمعت عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه يقول سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ح  وحدثنا الصغاني قال ثنا يزيد بن هارون وجعفر بن عون قالا ثنا يحيى بن سعيد أن محمد بن إبراهيم التيمي حدثه قال سمعت علقمة بن وقاص يقول سمعت عمر بن الخطاب يقول سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول.*
*
*أبو عوانة يعقوب بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم الإسفرائيني النيسابوري الحافظ الإمام الحجة ت 316هـ.
**
*عمر بن شبة بن عبيدة** أبو زيد النميري ذو التصانيف، ثقة، مات 262 عاش تسعا وثمانين سنة، قلت: ثقة عالم ذو تصانيف له معرفة بالشعر وأيام الناس. 
**
*محمد بن اسحاق** بن جعفر ويقال محمد أبو بكر الصاغاني(وتضبط الصغاني) خراساني الاصل، نزل بغداد وكان أحد الحفاظ الرحالين، روى عنه الجماعة سوى البخاري وغيرهم، ثقة ثبت، ت270، قلت: أثنى عليه أهل هذا الشأن فقالوا: العالم الثقة وجه مشائخ بغداد ،صاحب سنة واتساع في الرواية.

*يزيد وجعفر بن عون سبق الحديث عنهما وهما ثقتان.*
-------------

*-مسند أبي عوانة: حدثنا الربيع بن سليمان وعيسى بن أحمد قالا ثنا عبد الله بن وهب ح* 
* وأخبرنا يونس بن عبد الأعلى قال أنبأ ابن وهب عن مالك بن أنس عن يحيى بن سعيد أن محمد بن إبراهيم التيمي حدثه أن علقمة بن وقاص حدثه أنه سمع عمر بن الخطاب على المنبر قال سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول.*
*
*يقول الذهبي: الربيع بن سليمان بن عبد الجبار المرادي المصري، صاحب الشافعي، فقيه صدوق ثقة، ت 270هـ، قلت: وهو كما وصفه الذهبي. 

*يقول الذهبي: عيسى بن أحمد بن عيسى بن وردان البلخي العسقلاني، ثقة، ت 268.قلت: وهو كما وصفه الذهبي.*
--------------- 
*-مسند أبي عوانة: حدثنا بشر بن موسى ثنا الحميدي قال ثنا سفيان عن يحيى بن سعيد بإسناده سمعت عمر بن الخطاب يخطب على المنبر يخبر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مثله.
*
**بشر بن موسى بن صالح الأسدي البغدادي أبو علي، روى عن خلق وروى عنه خلق، ثقة وكان أحمد يكرمه (190-288).

*عبد الله بن الزبير** بن عيسى الحميدي، مر سابقاً.
*
----------------- 
*-مسند الحميدي(شيخ البخاري): ثنا سفيان ثنا يحيى بن سعيد أخبرني محمد بن إبراهيم التيمي أنه سمع علقمة بن وقاص الليثي يقول سمعت عمر بن الخطاب على المنبر يخبر بذلك عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم قال سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم يقول.*
*
كلهم سبقت ترجمتهم عند تخريج الحديث من صحيح البخاري.

يُتبع - بإذن الله تعالى-.
*

----------


## فواز بن عامر

*-مسند الطيالسي: حدثنا أبو داود قال حدثنا حماد بن زيد عن زهير بن محمد التميمي كلاهما عن يحيى بن سعيد الأنصاري عن محمد بن إبراهيم التميمي قال سمعت علقمة بن وقاص الليثي يقول سمعت عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه يقول سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم .
*
**أبو داود هو الطيالسي صاحب المسند، وإنما قيل: حدثنا أبو داود، لأنه قول الراوي للمسند، والطيالسي هو سليمان بن داود بن الجارود الطيالسي مولى لقريش(لآل الزبير بن العوام)، حدث عن الحمادين وشعبة وابن المبارك وغيرهم من الأثبات وحدث عنه خلق، حافظ ثقة غلط في أحاديث، ت204هـ.

*زهير بن محمد التميمي شيخ الطيالسي، فرواية حماد عنه خطأ مطبعي، والصحيح: حدثنا حماد وزهير كلاهما عن يحيى، وزهير هو أبو المنذر الخراساني المروزي الخرقي روى عن خلق وروى عنه خلق، أفضل من تكلم فيه البخاري، فقال: مارواه عنه أهل الشام فإنه مناكير، وما روى عنه أهل البصرة فإنه صحيح، ت162هـ.
*وكما ترى فإن أبا داود الطيالسي من أهل البصرة.
-------------------

*-مسند البزار: أخبرنا أبو الحسن محمد بن أيوب بن حبيب بن يحيى الرقي الصموت قال نا أحمد بن عمرو بن عبدالخالق البزار قال حدثنا محمد بن عبد الملك القرشي قال نا حماد بن زيد قال نا يحيى بن سعيد الأنصاري قال سمعت محمد بن إبراهيم التيمي يحدث عن علقمة بن وقاص الليثي عن عمر بن الخطاب قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.*
*
*محمد بن أيوب أبو الحسن الرقي الصموت، ضعيف متهم بالوضع، قلت: ت341هـ ذكره الذهبي في ترجمة إسماعيل بن محمد بن إسماعيل الصفار،قال الذهبي ومات فيها(أي في هذه السنة التي مات فيها الصفار) وذكر أناس ومنهم محمد بن أيوب بن الصموت الرقي، وهو صاحبنا.

*أحمد بن عمرو بن عبد الخالق العتكي البصري البزار الحافظ الثقة صاحب هذا المسند، تكلم فيه بعض النقاد، والنقد من خلال النظر في كلامهم يرجع إلى تحديثه من حفظه فيخطأ في البعض، 215 -292 نزل اخر حياته الشام.

*محمد بن عبد الملك، هو واحد من ثلاثة حدث عنهم: 
*محمد بن عبد الملك بن معن بن عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن مسعود الهذلي المسعودي القرشي، ثقة، ت205 وكما ترى يوجد إشكالية في الرواية عن هذا الشخص لأنه توفي قبل ولادة البزار.

*محمد بن عبد الملك بن أبي الشوارب محمد القرشي الأموي أبو عبد الله البصري، حدث عن خلق وحدث عنه خلق، ثقة صدوق، ت244.

*محمد بن عبد الملك بن مروان بن الحكم الواسطي أبو جعفر الدقيقي، حدث عن خلق وحدث عنه خلق، ثقة وربما في عقله شيء، 185-266. 

والمقصود هنا هو محمد بن عبد الملك بن أبي الشوارب.

"تنبيه ذكر المشتغلون بهذا الفن أن كل شخص سماه البزار محمد بن عبد الملك يعود إلى أحد هؤلاء الثلاثة، ولا إشكال في الأخيرين، إنما الإشكال في الأول لأنه مات قبل ولادة البزار، فتنبه لذلك،  وأشك أنه حدث عنه، إلا أن يكون وجادة وتحتاج لبحث."
*
----------------

*-معجم الشيوخ: حدثنا يوسف بن القاسم حدثنا علي بن الحسن القطان حدثنا عبدالله بن هاشم حدثنا يحيى بن سعيد عن محمد بن ابراهيم عن علقمة بن وقاص عن عمر قال سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.*
*
*صاحب الكتاب: أبو الحسين محمد بن أحمد بن محمد بن احمد بن جميع الصيداوي (305-402) العالم الرحالة الجوالة الثقة حدث عن خلق كثير وحدث عنه خلق.
**
*الميانجي القاضي، الامام الحافظ، المحدث الكبير، أبو بكر، يوسف بن القاسم* *بن يوسف بن فارس بن سوار الميانجي الشافعي، مسند الشام في زمانه، حدث عن خلق وحدث عنه خلق، ت375هـ وقد قارب التسعين أو جاوزها.

*علي بن حسن بن إبراهيم بن قتيبة بن جبلة القطان أبو محمود، واشتهر بعلي بن الحسن القطان مجهول العدالة.

*عبد الله بن هاشم البصري المقرئ الزعفراني أبو عبد الله وأبو محمد، قال ابن أبي حاتم صالح.
*
---------------

*-مسند الفاروق لابن كثير: يقول ابن كثير بعد أن ساق الحديث: وقد رواه الإمام على بن المدينى فى مسنده عن سفيان بن عيينة وعبد الوهاب بن عبد المجيد الثقفى ويزيد بن هارون كلهم عن يحيى بن سعيد به، ثم قال هذا حديث صحيح جامع، وهو أصح حديث روى عن عمر مرفوعا، ولا نرويه من وجه من الوجوه الا من طريق يحيى بن سعيد الأنصارى.
*
**ابن كثير: أبو الفداء إسماعيل بن عمر بن كثير القرشي الدمشقي العالم المؤرخ المحدث المفسر ت774هـ.

*علي بن المديني: علي بن عبد الله بن جعفر بن نجيح بن بكر بن سعد ابو الحسن المشهور بابن المديني أو المدني، لأن أصله من المدينة، البصري لأنه ولد فيها، والرجل من أساطين المحدثين، غير أنه ابتلي بالمحنة فأجاب لها لأنه كما قال عن نفسه أنه لا يقوى على السيف ولا السوط، وقد تاب، وكان أحمد يجله، والبخاري يستصغر نفسه عنده، ومسلم لم يخرج له بسبب هذه المسألة، وقد ألحقه العقيلي في كتابه الضعفاء وعاب عليه الذهبي ذلك وأنكره أشد الإنكار، لأن عذره معروف، والرجل له كتب كثيرة لم يصل منها في حد علمي إلا ثلاثة، العلل، وسؤالات ابن أبي شيبة لابن المديني، وتسمية من روي عنه من أولاد العشرة، والباقي مفقود، والملاحظ ولم أجد من ذكر ذلك، أن من ذكر كتبه لم يذكر المسند، وإنما ذكره الحافظ ابن كثير ونقل عنه، وهو ثقة ثبت، لكن لم يصل إلينا هذا الكتاب، توفي رحمه الله234هـ.

*

----------


## فواز بن عامر

*تم بحمد الله تخريج أسانيد هذا الحديث العظيم- في حدود المستطاع-، وحتى يتم المقصود، نذكر أهم الفوائد المستنبطة من الحديث:
*
*أ-النية محلها القلب، وهي الباعث على أي عمل، فأنت عندما تذهب للمسجد بعد الآذان، إنما دفعتك نيتك لإقام الصلاة، وعندما تذهب لتشرب ماءً فإن نيتك دفعتك لذلك، فالنية تسبق أي عمل، لذا فإنه لا يلزم التلفظ بها، ولا التفكر فيها قبل أي عمل، لأنها موجودة أصلاً قبل العمل، والدليل أنك لو قلت لشخص خرج للصلاة وهو لم يفكر في النية مطلقاً : ما أخرجك؟ لقال: خرجت لأداء الصلاة. فيُعلم بذلك أن العمل لا يمكن أن يصدر إلا بنية.
*
*ولابد من تفقد النية عند الأعمال التي تتكرر في حياة المؤمن، لأنه ربما مع تكرار العمل أصبحت عادة، فمثلاُ: من يزور والديه كل يوم ونحوه، لا بد أن يتفقد النية، لأنه ربما مع الاعتياد، تصبح زيارتهم عادة لا قربة إلى الله، ومن هنا نفهم حرص بعض الفقهاء على التشديد على النية عند كل عمل، والسبب واضح، لأنهم خشوا أن يكون تكرار هذه العبادة، قد تحول إلى عادةٍ يفقد معها المؤمن الشعور بالتقرب إلى الله تعالى.*
*
ب-الحديث نصف العبادات، لأنه ميزان الأعمال الباطنة، وحديث عائشة: "من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد" وفي لفظ:" من عمل عملاً ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد" النصف الآخر، لأنه ميزان الأعمال الظاهرة.*
*
ج-الرد على الموسوس الذي يكرر العمل بحجة عدم استحضار النية.*
*
د-أن المباح قد يكون طاعة إذا كان الدافع منه الوصول لطاعة، كمن أراد بأكله التقوي على قيام الليل.*
*
هـ-استحباب ضرب الأمثال التي تبين المراد من الخطاب.*
*
و_الحديث أحد أدلة القاعدة الفقهية: الأمور بمقاصدها، ومعنى القاعدة أن كل قول أو عمل يختلف حكمه باختلاف المقصد منه، فمن حفظ القران قربة إلى الله، فحكمه أن يقال له يوم القيامة اقرأ وارتق، ومن حفظه ليقال قارئ، فهو من أول الذي تسعر بهم النار يوم القيامة، فالعمل واحد والأحكام مختلفة لاختلاف المقصد.*
*
ز-يرى الشافعي أن هذا الحديث ثلث العلم، ويدخل فيه سبعين باباً من أبواب الفقه.*
*
ح-يقول أبو داود: " أنه يكفي المسلم أربعة أحاديث: إنما الأعمال بالنية، ومن حسن إسلام المرء تركه ما لا يعنيه، لا يكون المؤمن مؤمنا حتى يرضى لأخيه ما يرضاه لنفسه، إن الحلال بين والحرام بين وبينهما أمورٌ مشتبهات".*
*
ط-بهذا الحديث باب الاحتيال مغلق، حيث من أراد بزواجه التحليل مثلاً، وهو لم يتلفظ بذلك صراحة، نقول له: زواجك باطل، لأن الباعث على العمل هي النية، فبهذا الحديث يُغلق باب الحيل.
*
*ي-المراد ببعض الكلمات في الحديث:
إلى الله: أي الباعث لهجرته هو ابتغاء وجه الله ونصرة رسوله -عليه الصلاة والسلام-.** 
فهجرته إلى الله ورسوله: أي كتبت له عملٌ صالح. والهجرة: هي الانتقال من بلد الكفر إلى بلد الإسلام.*
*
والحمد لله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على سيد المرسلين.*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*أولاًّ: كتاب بدء الوحي، وفيه ستَّة أبواب، وسبعة أحاديث.* *بسم الله الرَّحمن الرَّحيم* 

 قال الشيخ الإمام الحافظ أبو عبدالله محمَّد بن إسماعيل بن إبراهيم بن المغيرةِ البخاريُّ - رحمه الله تعالى، آمين. *الحديث الأوَّل "الأعمالُ بالنيَّاتِ"* ذكرَه البخاري في سبعةِ مواضعَ، وهي*:* قال - رحمه الله - في كتاب بدء الوحي -  باب كيف كان بَدء الوحي إلى رسول الله - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - وقول  الله - جل ذكرُه - : ﴿ إِنَّا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ كَمَا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى نُوحٍ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ ﴾ [النساء: 163][16]: 1- حدَّثنا الحميديُّ عبدالله بن الزبير، قال: حدَّثنا سفيان[17]  قال: حدثنا يحيى بن سعيدٍ الأنصاريُّ، قال: أخبرني محمد بن إبراهيم التيمي  أنه سمع علقمةَ بن وقاصٍ الليثيُّ يقول: سمعت عمر بن الخطاب - رضي الله  عنه - على المنبر قال: سمعتُ رسول الله - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - يقول:  ((إنَّما الأعمال بالنيَّات، وإنما لكل امرئٍ ما نوى، فمَن كانت هجرتُه إلى  دنيا يصيبها أو إلى امرأةٍ ينكحها، فهجرتُه إلى ما هاجر إليه)).   وقال في كتاب الإيمان: باب ما جاء أنَّ الأعمال بالنيَّة والحِسبة[18]، ولكلِّ امرئٍ ما نوى، فدخل فيه الإيمان والوضوء والصلاة والزَّكاة والحج والصوم والأحكام، وقال الله - تعالى -: ﴿ قُلْ كُلٌّ يَعْمَلُ عَلَى شَاكِلَتِهِ  ﴾ [الإسراء: 84]؛ على نيَّته، نفقةُ الرجل على أهله يحتسبُها صدقةٌ، وقال: ولكنْ جهادٌ ونيةٌ.   54 - حدثنا عبدالله بن مَسلمة قال: أخبرنا مالكٌ[19]  عن يحيى بن سعيدٍ، عن محمد بن إبراهيم، عن علقمةَ بن وقاصٍ، عن عمر أن  رسولَ الله - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - قال: ((الأعمال بالنيَّة، ولكل  امرئٍ ما نوى، فمن كانت هجرتُه إلى الله ورسولِه، فهجرته إلى الله ورسوله،  ومن كانت هجرته لدنيا يصيبها أو امرأةٍ يتزوَّجُها، فهجرته إلى ما هاجر  إليه)).   وقال في كتاب العتق: باب الخطأ والنسيان  في العَتَاقةِ والطلاق ونحوه، ولا عَتاقة إلا لوجه الله، وقال النبي -  صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم -: ((لكلِّ امرئٍ ما نوى))، ولا نيَّة للناسي  والمخطئ[20].   2529 - حدثنا محمد بن كثيرٍ عن سفيان،  حدثنا يحيى بن سعيدٍ، عن محمد بن إبراهيم التيميِّ، عن علقمة بن وقاصٍ  الليثي، قال: سمعت عمر بن الخطَّاب - رضي الله عنه - عن النَّبي - صلَّى  الله عليه وسلَّم - قال: ((الأعمالُ بالنيَّة، ولامرئٍ ما نوى)).   وقال في كتاب مناقب الأنصار: باب هجرة النبيِّ - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - وأصحابه إلى المدينة: 3898 - حدثنا مسدَّدٌ[21]  حدثنا حمادٌ - هو ابنُ زيدٍ - عن يحيى عن محمد بن إبراهيم عن علقمة بن  وقاصٍ قال: سمعتُ عمر - رضي الله عنه - قال: سمعتُ النبيَّ - صلَّى الله  عليه وسلَّم - يقول: ((الأعمال بالنيَّة؛ فمَن كانت هجرته إلى دنيا يصيبها  أو امرأةٍ يتزوَّجها، فهجرته إلى ما هاجر إليه، ومن كانت هجرتُه إلى الله  ورسولِه فهجرتُه، إلى الله ورسوله)).   وقال في كتاب النكاح: باب من هاجر أو عمِل خيرًا لتزويج امرأةٍ، فله ما نوى[22]: 5070- حدثنا يحيى بن قزعة، حدثنا مالكٌ عن  يحيى بن سعيدٍ، عن محمد بن إبراهيم بن الحارث، عن علقمة بن وقاصٍ، عن عمر  بن الخطاب - رضي الله عنه - قال: قال النبيُّ - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم -:  ((العملُ بالنيَّة، وإنما لامرئٍ ما نوى؛ فمن كانت هجرته إلى الله ورسوله،  فهجرته إلى الله ورسوله - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - ومَن كانت هجرته إلى  دنيا يصيبها أو امرأةٍ ينكحُها، فهجرته إلى ما هاجر إليه)).   وقال في كتاب الأيمانِ والنذور: باب النية في الأيمان. 6689 - حدثنا قتيبة بن سعيدٍ، حدثنا عبدالوهاب[23]،  قال: سمعت يحيى بن سعيدٍ يقول: أخبرني محمد بن إبراهيم أنه: سمع علقمة بن  وقَّاصٍ الليثيَّ يقول: سمعتُ عمر بن الخطاب - رضي الله عنه - يقول: سمعتُ  رسول الله - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - يقول: ((إنما الأعمال بالنيَّة،  وإنما لامرئٍ ما نوى؛ فمن كانت هجرتُه إلى الله ورسوله، فهجرته إلى الله  ورسوله، ومن كانت هجرتُه إلى دنيا يصيبها أو امرأةٍ يتزوجها، فهجرتُه إلى  ما هاجر إليه)).   وقال في كتاب الحِيَل: باب في تركِ الحِيَل، وأنَّ لكل امرئٍ ما نوى في الأيمان وغيرها[24]: 6953 - حدثنا أبو النعمان[25]،  حدثنا حماد بن زيدٍ، عن يحيى بن سعيدٍ، عن محمد بن إبراهيم، عن علقمة بن  وقاصٍ قال: سمعتُ عمر بن الخطاب - رضي الله عنه - يخطب قال: سمعتُ النبي -  صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - يقول: ((يا أيها الناس، إنَّما الأعمال بالنيَّة،  وإنما لامرئٍ ما نوى؛ فمن كانت هجرته إلى الله ورسوله، فهجرتُه إلى الله  ورسولِه، ومَن هاجر إلى دنيا يصيبها أو امرأةٍ يتزوَّجها، فهجرتُه إلى ما  هاجر إليه)).   بينما رواه مسلم: في كتاب الإمارة، قال  النَّووي: باب قولِه - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم -: ((إنَّما الأعمال  بالنيَّة))، وأنه يدخل فيه الغزوُ وغيرُه من الأعمالِ.   1907 - حدثنا عبدالله بن مسلمة بن  قَعْنبٍ، حدثنا مالكٌ عن يحيى بن سعيدٍ، عن محمد بن إبراهيم، عن علقمة بن  وقاصٍ، عن عمر بن الخطاب قال: قال رسولُ الله - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم -:  ((إنما الأعمال بالنيَّة، وإنما لامرئٍ ما نوى؛ فمَن كانت هجرتُه إلى الله  ورسوله، فهجرته إلى الله ورسولِه، ومن كانت هجرتُه لدنيا يصيبُها أو امرأةٍ  يتزوَّجها، فهجرته إلى ما هاجر إليه)).   ((...)) حدَّثنا محمد بن رُمْح بن  المهاجر، أخبرنا اللَّيث ح، وحدثنا أبو الربيع العَتَكيُّ، حدثنا حماد بن  زيدٍ ح، وحدثنا محمد بن المثنَّى، حدثنا عبدالوهاب - يعنى الثقفيَّ - ح،  وحدثنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم، أخبرنا أبو خالدٍ الأحمر سليمان بن حيان ح،  وحدثنا محمَّد بن عبدالله بن نُمَيرٍ، حدثنا حفصٌ - يعنى ابنَ غِياثٍ -  ويزيدُ بن هارون ح، وحدثنا محمد بن العلاء الهَمْدانيُّ، حدثنا ابنُ  المبارك ح، وحدثنا ابن أبي عُمر[26]،  حدثنا سفيانُ كلُّهم عن يحيى بن سعيدٍ بإسناد مالكٍ ومعنى حديثه، وفى حديث  سفيان: سمعتُ عمر بن الخطاب على المنبر يُخبر عن النبيِّ - صلَّى الله  عليه وسلَّم[27]. 
 [1] خطبة الحاجة، وردت عن ثمانية من الصحابة - رضي الله عنهم - وقد جمعها العلامة الألباني في رسالة مفيدة. 
[2] البخاري (3116)، ومسلم (1924). 
[3] مسلم (1923). 
[4] التمهيد لابن عبدالبر (4/ 120). 
[5] متفق عليه: من حديث أبي سعيد الخدري، البخاري (3470)، ومسلم (2766). 
[6] البخاري (6736)، أبو داود (2890)، والترمذي (2093)، وابن ماجه (2721). 
[7] المقصود: الفلاحون، وقيل غير ذلك؛ انظر فتح الباري (1/ 49). 
[8] شرح مسلم (12/ 154). 
[9] البخاري (71)، مسلم (2436) من حديث معاوية بن أبي سفيان. 
[10] البخاري (5027) من حديث عثمان بن عفان. 
[11] مقدمة فتح الباري (17). 
[12] إرشاد الساري (1/ 34). 
[13] إرشاد الساري (1/ 36). 
[14] مقارنة بين شروحات الكتب الستة؛ للشيخ عبدالكريم الخضير - حفظه الله - (1/ 23). 
[15]  مستفاد من كتاب "فتح الباري على مختصر البخاري"؛ لأبي عبدالله محمد بن  يسري، و"تهذيب فتح الباري"؛ لشيخنا أبي عبدالرحمن عادل بن يوسف العزازي -  وفَّقهم الله وحفظهم من كل سوء. 
[16]  مناسبة الآية للترجمة واضح؛ من جهة أن صفة الوحي إلى نبينا - صلَّى الله  عليه وسلَّم - توافِقُ صفة الوحي إلى مَن تقدَّمه مِن النبيين، ومن جهة أن  أوَّل أحوال النبيين في الوحي بالرؤيا؛ كما رواه أبو نعيم في الدلائل  بإسناد حسن عن علقمة بن قيس صاحب ابن مسعود، قال: إن أوَّل ما يؤتى به  الأنبياء في المنام حتى تهدأَ قلوبهم، ثم ينزل الوحي بعدُ في اليقظة. قاله  الحافظُ في الفتح (1/ 9). *** أما عن مناسبة الحديث للترجمة، قيل:  لم يقصد البخاري بإيراده سوى بيان حسن نيته في هدا التأليف؛ قاله ابن  رُشيد، وقيل: إن الكتاب لَمَّا كان موضوعًا لجمع وحي السنَّة، صدَّره ببَدء  الوحي، ولَمَّا كان الوحي لبيان الأعمال الشَّرعية، صدَّره بحديث الأعمال. قيل: إن النبي - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم -  خطب به حين قدم المدينة مهاجرًا، فناسب إيراده في بدء الوحي؛ قاله  (المُهلب)، وتعقبَّه (ابن حجر) قائلاً: إلا أني لم أرَ ما ذكره من كونه -  صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - خطب به أوَّل ما هاجر منقولاً، وقيل غير ذلك؛  انظر الفتح (1/ 10 - 11). 
[17]  هو ابن عيينة بن أبي عمران الهلاليُّ، أبو محمَّد المكي، أصله ومولده  الكوفة، وقد شارك مالكًا في كثير من شيوخه، وعاش بعده عشرين سنة، وكان يذكر  أنه سمع من سبعين من التابعين؛ قاله ابن حجر في الفتح (1/ 10). 
[18]  المراد بالحِسْبة: طلب الثواب، ولم يأت بحديثٍ لفظُهُ: (الأعمال بالنيَّات  والحسبة)؛ وإنما استدل بحديث عمر على أنَّ الأعمال بالنيَّة، وبحديث ابن  مسعود على أن الأعمال بالحسبة، يُشير إلى حديث: ((إذا أنفق الرجُل على  أهلِه يحتسبُها فهو له صدقةٌ))؛ قاله ابن حجر (1/ 170). ** غرَض المؤلف من إيراد هذا الحديث - هنا  - الرد على من زعم من المرجئة: أنَّ الإيمان قولٌ باللسان دون عَقد القلب،  فبيَّن أن الإيمان لا بدَّ له من نيَّةٍ واعتقادِ قلب، فافهم؛ قاله  القسطلاني (1/ 217 - 218 ). 
[19]  هو مالك بن أنس بن مالك بن أبي عامر بن عمرو بن الحارث بن غيمان بن خثيل  بن عمرو بن الحارث وهو ذو أصبح الأصبَحيُّ الحِمْيريّ، أبو عبدالله،  المدني، إمام دار الهجرة؛ تهذيب الكمال (27/ 93). 
[20]  أشار البخاري بهذا الاستنباط إلى بيان أخذ الترجمة من حديث: ((الأعمال  بالنيَّات))، ويحتمَل أن يكون أشار بالترجمة إلى ما ورد في بعض الطرق  كعادته، وهو الحديث الذي يذكره أهل الفقه والأصول كثيرًا بلفظ: ((رفع الله  عن أمَّتي الخطأ والنِّسيان وما استكرهوا عليه))؛ قاله ابن حجر (5/ 192). 
[21] مُسَدَّد: هو ابنُ مُسَرْهَد بن مُسَرْبَلٍ الأسدي، أبو الحسن البصري؛ تهذيب الكمال (27/ 443 ). 
[22] ما ترجم به من الهجرة منصوصٌ عليه في الحديث، ومن عمِل الخير مستنبطٌ؛ لأن الهجرة من جملة أعمال الخير؛ قاله ابن حجر (9/ 18) 
[23] هو ابن عبدالمجيد الثقفي؛ قاله ابن حجر في الفتح (11/ 636). 
[24]  الحِيَل: جمع حِيلة، وهي ما يُتوصَّل به إلى المراد بطريقٍ خفيٍّ، ووجه  مطابقة الحديث للترجمة - التي هي الحِيل - أنَّ مهاجرَ أمِّ قيس جعل الهجرة  حيلةً إلى تزوُّج أم قيس؛ قاله القسطلاني (14/ 381)، وقال ابن المنير:  أدخل البخاري الترك في الترجمة؛ لئلاَّ يتوهَّم إجازةُ الحيل؛ فتح الباري  (12/ 398) 
[25] أبو النعمان: هو محمد بن الفضل السَّدوسي، أبو النعمان، ولقبه عارم، تهذيب الكمال (26/ 287)؛ قاله القسطلاني (14/ 380). 
[26]  هو محمد بن يحيى بن أبي عُمر العدانِيُّ، أبو عبدالله، نزيل مكة، وقد  يُنسب إلى جده، وقيل: إن أبا عُمر كُنية أبيه يحيى؛ تهذيب الكمال (26/  639). 
[27] *-* *أولاًّ: الفوائد في الإسناد*: * شيوخ البخاري في الحديث سبعةٌ، وهم: (الحُميدي عبدالله بن الزبير - عبدالله بن  مسلمة بن قَعنب - محمد بن بكير - مسدَّد بن مُسرهَد - يحيي بن قزعة -  قتيبة بن سعيد - أبو النعمان محمد بن الفضل). * بينما شيوخُ مسلم في الحديث ثمانية، وهم: (عبدالله بن مسلمة بن قَعنب - محمد بن  رُمح بن المهاجر - أبو الربيع العَتَكي - محمد بن المثنَّى - إسحاق بن  إبراهيم - محمد بن عبدالله بن نُمير - محمد بن العلاء الهَمْداني - ابن أبي  عمر). * مدار الحديث عند البخاري ومسلم على  (يحيي بن سعيد الأنصاري، عن محمد بن إبراهيم التيمي، عن علقمة بن وقَّاصٍ  الليثي، عن عمر بن الخطاب، عن النبي - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - به....). * اتَّفقوا على تخريج الحديث من طريق  (عبدالله بن مسلمةَ، عن يحيي بن سعيدٍ، عن محمد بن إبراهيم، عن علقمة بن  وقَّاص، عن عمر بن الخطاب به...) مع اختلافٍ يسيرٍ في المتن. * اتفق عليه البخاري ومسلمٌ في المتن من  حديث عمر بن الخطاب، ولم يصحَّ إلا عنه من هذا الطريق؛ فهو حديث غريبٌ،  ولكنه متواتر من حيث المعنى، ورُوي بمعناه عن جماعة؛ انظر الفتح (1/ 20). * قال الحافظ في الفتح (1/ 10): "ويحيى من  صغار التابعين، وشيخُه محمد بن إبراهيم بن الحارث التيمي، من أوساط  التابعين، وشيخ محمَّدٍ علقمةُ بن وقاص الليثي من كبارهم، ففي الإسناد  ثلاثةٌ من التابعين في نسَقٍ، وفي المعرفة لابن مَنْدَهْ ما ظاهره: أن  علقمةَ صحابي، فلو ثبت، لكان فيه تابعيان وصحابيان". *- ثانيًا: الفوائد في المتن:* * عند البخاري (1) ((إنما الأعمال  بالنيَّات))، وعنده (54)، (2529) ((الأعمال بالنيَّة))، وعنده (5070)  ((العمل بالنيَّة))، وعنده (6689)، (6953)، وعند مسلم (1907) ((إنما  الأعمال بالنيَّة)). *عند البخاري (1) "سمعت عمر بن الخطاب - رضي الله عنه - على المنبر"، وعنده (6953) زاد: "يا أيُّها الناس". * عند البخاري (1) ((إنما لكل امرئٍ ما  نوى))، وعنده (54) ((ولكلِّ امرئ ما نوى))، وعنده (2529) ((ولامرئٍ ما  نوى))، وعنده (5070)، (6689)، (6953)، وعند مسلم (1907) ((وإنما لامرئٍ ما  نوى)). ملحوظةٌ: لم يذكرها البخاري في حديث (3898). * عند البخاري (1) لم يذكر: ((فمن كانت هجرته إلى الله ورسوله، فهجرته إلى الله ورسوله)). * عند البخاري (1)، (5070) ((ينكحها))، وعنده (54)، (2529)، (3898)، (6689)، (6953)، وعند مسلم (1907) ((يتزوَّجها)). *** *ما يُستفاد من الحديث*: 1 - أهمية استحضار النيَّة الصالحة في كلِّ عمل. 2 - تعظيم أمر أعمالِ القلوب؛ ومنها: الإخلاص. 3 - لا يجوز الإقدامُ على عمل قبل معرفة حُكمه. 4 - الحذر من قوادحِ الإخلاص، وشوائبِ الأعمال. 5 - الثواب والعقاب مرتبط بالقصدِ؛ ["فتح الباري"؛ لمحمد بن يسري (12)] 6 - أن الغافل (المجنون) لا تكليف عليه؛ لأنه لا قصد له و لا نيَّة. 7 - فيه تحقيرُ أمر الدنيا، والاستهانة بها. ["بلوغ الأماني في تهذيب فتح الباري"؛ لشيخنا العزازي (1/ 26)] *** *أهمية الحديث*: قال أبو عبدالله (يعني البخاري): ليس في  أخبار النبي - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - شيء أجمعَ وأغنى وأكثر فائدةً من  هذا الحديث، واتفق عبدالرحمن بن مهديٍّ والشافعي فيما نقله البويطي عنه  وأحمد بن حنبل وعلي بن المديني وأبو داود والترمذي والدَّارقطني وحمزة  والكناني على أنه ثلثُ الإسلام، ومنهم من قال: ربعه، واختلفوا في تعيين  الباقي، وقال ابنُ مهديٍّ أيضًا: يدخل في ثلاثين بابًا من العلم، وقال  الشافعي: يدخل في سبعين بابًا،وقال عبدالرحمن بن مهدي أيضًا: ينبغي أن يُجعل هذا الحديث رأسَ كلِّ باب؛ قاله ابن حجر (1/ 23). 



 

 رابط الموضوع: ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ط§ظ†ظ? ظپظ? ط§ظ„ط¬ظ…ط¹ ظˆط§ظ„ط?ظ‚ط±ظ?ط  ¨ ط¨ظ?ظ† طµط*ظ?ط*ظ? ظ…ط³ظ„ظ… ظˆط§ظ„ط¨ط®ط§ط±  ? (1) - ط¹ظ„ظˆظ… ط*ط¯ظ?ط« - ظ…ظˆظ‚ط¹ ط¢ظپط§ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظ?ط¹ط© - ط´ط¨ظƒط© ط§ظ„ط£ظ„ظˆظƒط©

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*بلوغ الأماني في الجمع والتقريب بين صحيحي مسلم والبخاري* *( المقدمة -  الحديث الأول )
* 

*

أولاًّ: كتاب بدء الوحي، وفيه ستَّة أبواب، وسبعة أحاديث.*

*بسم الله الرَّحمن الرَّحيم*


*الحديث الأوَّل "الأعمالُ بالنيَّاتِ"*
 رابط الموضوع: ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ط§ظ†ظ? ظپظ? ط§ظ„ط¬ظ…ط¹ ظˆط§ظ„ط?ظ‚ط±ظ?ط  ¨ ط¨ظ?ظ† طµط*ظ?ط*ظ? ظ…ط³ظ„ظ… ظˆط§ظ„ط¨ط®ط§ط±  ? (1) - ط¹ظ„ظˆظ… ط*ط¯ظ?ط« - ظ…ظˆظ‚ط¹ ط¢ظپط§ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظ?ط¹ط© - ط´ط¨ظƒط© ط§ظ„ط£ظ„ظˆظƒط©

----------

